# Honeymoon 11 1/2 Years Later



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Well me and wife decided it was time we went on a honeymoon. We got married when we were 22 and 20, was fresh out of college and had no money so when we got married we went to West Edmonton Mall and stayed in the honeymoon sweet for a whole 3 days. Then it was back to my job which I started 1 month earlier.

So we decided it was time we went on one, we didnt know how to get rid of the kids for a week or so, so we are doing the next best thing, we are bringing them with us along with a couple babysitters (outlaws). The outlaws have done so much for us we figure we can pay them back by bringing them on our trip and have them babysite a few days so the wife and me can have some fun together.

So in April we fly from Calgary to Hawaii, stay for a day then board a cruise line to tour hawaii then spend 5 days in the middle of the ocean back to Vancouver. For a total of 12 days at sea. Me and the wife got a suite (Penthouse was already booked) and then got a balcony states room for the outlaws/kids which is right beside us. So we can take off the partitian that seperates the balcony's so we can go back and forth between the rooms.

Kos


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats .... sounds like a really nice trip ... don't forget to take pics (The PG kind of course)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, have a great time!!! Good thing DW doesn't come on here or else I would be in trouble.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. Kos.
And remember... At Outbackers we REQUIRE pictures!









Happy Sailing,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

'Bout time for that honeymoon I'd say!!

Enjoy and have a great time








Oh! And let me know if you need a back up babysitter, I just love Hawaii!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That sounds like a great trip! I hope you all enjoy it.

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats - thats the way to do it!!! We took a cruise for our 30th and stayed in an inner cabin. That was a first and last - so enjoy your suite and take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip for sure...

...how are you getting the Outback on the Cruise ship?


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations. Sounds like so much fun.
I've never been to Hawaii or on a cruise....Married 23 years on Sunday...waiting for the kids to be gone for our Honeymoon...All our trips have been with family or business trips...Someday though....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Andy... In case you were wondering, that was your cue.









Bon Voyage,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey Andy... In case you were wondering, that was your cue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding. Even us guys can see that clue.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Andy... In case you were wondering, that was your cue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding. Even us guys can see that clue.









[/quote]

Was I that obvious...eh? This web site is allot more than just trailer talk...
The good news is for the first time since we've been married (in Quebec Canada), we will be in Canada for our anniversary (our son is playing hockey in BC).
OK, enough about me...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Have Fun!!!!

Better Late Than Never.............

Hawaii is Beautiful..........I did Maui and the Hawaii.........You will Love it!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great story, thanks for sharing

Have a wonderful time

Thor


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Better late than never for the honeymoon! You're gonna love the cruise, and having a balcony suite will just make it even better. I just did a Hawaii/French Polynesia cruise and it was wonderful, including the 5 straight sea days. Prepare for 12 days of total relaxation (and LOTS of good food







)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Like a fine wine, it gets better with time!!







Have fun!


----------

